# Cottonwood bowl



## Barb (May 24, 2021)

This big beast is made out of cottonwood that was given to me last summer by a local pastor and his wife. I was actually given a truckload of this wood after they had to cut a tree down. You can't really tell how big it is in the pics but it's 16" diameter and 6" tall (I forgot to add the lighter lol). I made this as a thank you. I added the lathe pic so you can get an idea of the size. The butterflies are made of Koa wood. This was the first time I ever turned cottonwood and I didn't enjoy it but the end result was worth it. It's soft, tears easily and like Tim said in another post, it's very stringy. I used General Finishes wood bowl finish on it. About 5 coats then I called it quits lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (May 24, 2021)

Great looking bowl, really like the butterflies, adds a nice artistic touch without overpowering the bowl itself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2021)

Nice work Barb. I'm sure they will love and appreciate it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 24, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice work Barb. I'm sure they will love and appreciate it!


Thank you. :) I dropped it off today and the wife immediately claimed it for her yarn lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2021)

*love the bowl! The bowties remind me of kite tails that a youthful Lil Mikey used to make.*

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2021)

Nicely done, Barb! Love the shape and the bow ties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2021)

Great bowl and some sweet wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (May 24, 2021)

Great piece! How'd you do the bow ties? Template, affixed with magic?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 24, 2021)

That is one HUGE bowl! I’ve not worked with Cottonwood. Sounds like a wood to avoid, but your bowl sure turned out well! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 24, 2021)

jasonb said:


> Great piece! How'd you do the bow ties? Template, affixed with magic?


You're right on all counts. I used a router, template and little magical pieces of wood that make me look like a rockstar. The template and wood was supplied by the magician on bigislandengraving.com

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2021)

That is a good looking bowl,the butterflies are a nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 25, 2021)

Very nice Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 25, 2021)

Well done. I've always been told to stay away from cottonwood but I'm glad you didn't. Nice all around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

